
Oculus Co-Founder Doesn't Believe in VR Gaming Anymore - deepaksurti
https://screenrant.com/oculus-vr-gaming-future-facebook/
======
mark_l_watson
Our son urged us to get an Oculus Go a few weeks ago. My wife and I and some
of our friends probably got enough entertainment value in the first week to
make the purchase worthwhile. Our son then got an Oculus Quest and we also got
one on Monday. The device blows me away. The first steps training module gets
you up to speed in picking up objects like a ping pong paddle, hit balls, and
generally get to the point where you function in VR without thinking about it.
The Star Wars Vader Immortal experience is a real treat. When I materialized
in a small space freighter with an incredibly detailed android assistant, I
was hooked.

I did some work in VR for SAIC and Disney (through Angel Studios) in the 1990s
and I am happy that something as good as Oculus is now in the market.

------
packetpirate
As someone who has been playing games for well over 25 years and who has a
Vive, I DO think that VR is the future of gaming, just not in its current
state. I think the biggest barrier is the price. The most affordable VR option
is the Oculus Go at $200, but if you want to play actually decent content,
you're better off going with either an Oculus Quest or a Vive. Even the base
Vive model is currently $500. That's a lot to drop on a headset when there's
such a lack of good content out there. And it's not even that the content we
have available is necessarily bad... it's just short and gimmicky.

If VR is to be the future of gaming, some serious strides need to be made in
making it easier to put together a VR experience that isn't just a 30-minute
demo. I can name on one hand the number of VR titles I've played that have
more than a couple hours of original, worthwhile content.

Another argument to be made is that Oculus is the more well-known VR headset
among the general gaming market because it was the first, and being that
Facebook owns it, and with all the recently scandals... why would you want to
own a device managed by Facebook? Maybe it's just me, but it's bad enough
having a profile -- I don't want hardware made by them anywhere near my
apartment.

If we can knock down the price of VR and get some better games, I absolutely
believe it would explode in popularity.

------
deltron3030
I'm stunned about the fact that VR soccer experiences aren't a thing yet. Most
teams in the big soccer leagues in Europe have their stadiums maxed out, and
they can't raise their prices because they'd exclude the population who
actively support the club, thus the experience inside the stadium would
degrade even more.

Good VR experiences could change that dynamic, the stadium with its atmosphere
could become the commodity that drives VR ticket sales. By making stadium
tickets cheap they ensure that the most dedicated supporters get access which
also betters the atmosphere inside the stadiums and creates an incentive for
originality when it comes to support, it would help the ultra scene a lot, and
future stadium architecture might focus more on character than these lifeless
and same looking arena types.

For VR to become a thing in sports, clubs need to be able to sell their own
virtual tickets per game somehow, independent from television rights.

------
trilila
Early adopter of PC and mobile VR. The issues IMO are that other than charging
an upfront price I don't see an easy way to monetise mobile VR (i.e.: ads
don't seem to be an option, and most people won't pay a dime), while the PC
market is relatively small - thus the incentives for content creators are
simply not there. I do occasionally see youtube videos of scared girls playing
horror VR games, but I rarely see games that offer more than WOW graphics -
there is no game that makes me want to spend hours in VR. I thought Doom VR
might be a good candidate, but jumping from one place to another just makes
people dizzy and quite annoying. If Oculus and VR are to succeed they need to
focus on developing proper games, with engaging gameplay, because the hardware
is pretty decent but it seems to be a solution in search of a problem.

------
Jamesharsel
When augmented reality (AR) first materialized in the public’s awareness, it
was often dismissed as “eye candy” – an engaging but superficial way to make a
product or brand sizzle.

Even Pokémon Go, the smash hit mobile game that helped usher AR into the
mainstream three years ago, is AR-optional and relies more on its innovative
GPS-based gameplay than augmented reality. Readmore:
[https://citrusbits.com/the-race-to-launch-augmented-
reality-...](https://citrusbits.com/the-race-to-launch-augmented-reality-
mobile-apps-is-wide-open/)

~~~
RugnirViking
"is AR-optional" \- pokémon go is hardly AR at all, to be honest. literally
the only use for AR within the game is taking photos with an object from the
game overlaid on it, which is something that could have been done many years
ago.

------
BubRoss
How are the hand tracking controllers? Tracking your hands accurately in real
time was a holy grail even around the time of the Wii. Now it is here in a
more refined version of Nintendo and Sony's attempts but it gets swept under
the rug a bit because it comes with VR masks.

------
GreeniFi
Is Hololens - providing an AR experience - more likely to be the champion
here? Or will it run into the same problems as VR?

